# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Romanza [Huascaran, Beaverbrae, Aurelia, Romantica]

## scoufgian

και το Romanza ,παλι του Χανδρη.......

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> και το Romanza ,παλι του Χανδρη.......


Πωπω... Που το ανακαλυψες αυτο!! Εγω ειχα την ιδια τραπουλα στα Γερμανικα! Ειχε το Peter Pan, το Jupiter (Crown M), και τον Ωκεανο της Ηπειρωτικης, σαν Ηπειρωτικη και σαν Lauro! Γενικα ειχε γνωστα πλοια της τοτε εποχης στην Ευρωπη!! Many thanks!

----------


## esperos

Δύο μέλη της οικογένειας Χανδρή εδώ, ξεκουράζουνται στα Αμπελάκια τον χειμώνα 1986-87.

ROMANZA.jpg

ARIANE.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Επιβλητικές πανέμορφες πλώρες. αλλά και πανέμορφα διαχρονικά σκαριά.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Είχα την τύχη να δουλέψω σαν Shore excursions Manager τόσο στο ROMANZA (1985), όσο και το AZUR (στο παρθενικό ταξίδι του επί Χανδρή το 1987). Μία από τις καλύτερες εμπειρίες της ζωής μου ιδίως στο ROMANZA που κάθησα μία ολόκληρη σαιζόν ταξιδεύοντας κάθε εβδομάδα από Βενετία σε πολλά λιμάνια της Ελλάδας αλλά και της Μεσογείου.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Είχα την τύχη να δουλέψω σαν Shore excursions Manager τόσο στο ROMANZA (1985), όσο και το AZUR (στο παρθενικό ταξίδι του επί Χανδρή το 1987). Μία από τις καλύτερες εμπειρίες της ζωής μου ιδίως στο ROMANZA που κάθησα μία ολόκληρη σαιζόν ταξιδεύοντας κάθε εβδομάδα από Βενετία σε πολλά λιμάνια της Ελλάδας αλλά και της Μεσογείου.


Συναντιόμασταν στο Dubrovnik κάθε δεύτερη εβδομάδα .Ήμουν τότε στο World Renaissance .

----------


## Ellinis

Το ROMANZA μας ποζάρει με τις τόσο ξεχωριστές γραμμές του, δεμένο στο Τελωνείο του Πειραιά το 1990. 
Ακόμη και τότε το βαπόρι ήταν ένας βετεράνος μιας άλλης -απο καιρό περασμένης- εποχής. 

Ναυπηγημένο το 1939 ως φορτηγοποστάλι, μετασκευασμένο αργότερα σε επιβατηγό για τη μεταφορά μεταναστών και τελικά κρουαζιερόπλοιο, με την μεγάλη του καριέρα σίγουρα ξεπέρασε κατά πολύ τις όποιες φιλοδοξίες των ναυπηγών του. 

romanza bow.jpg

----------


## Steliosoctavios

Γεια σας παιδια!
Ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ και ειναι το πρωτο μου ποστ!
Λοιπον, ο πατερας μου δουλεψε σαν 3ος μηχανικος στο Ρομανζα απ το 86 μεχρι που πουληθηκε σε κατι κυπριους και μετονομαστικε σε Ρομαντικα.

Αξεχαστο καραβι. Τα πρωτα μου ταξιδια τα κανα με το Ρομανζα. Θυμαμαι τις 7ημερες Πειραιας-Βενετια-Ντουμπροβνικ-Κερκυρα-Κουσαντασι-Μυκονος  αν θυμαμαι καλα.  Μετα στην Κυπρο εκανε 3ημερες απο Λεμεσο για Πορτ Σαιντ στην Αιγυπτο και 4ημερες για Χαιφα και Τελ Αβιβ στο Ισραηλ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Καλωσόρισες steliosoctavios στο forum μας. Το ROMANZA το αγάπησα ιδιαίτερα όταν δούλευα το 1985, ένα χρόνο πριν τον πατέρα σου. Το δρομολόγιό του το 1986 ήταν πράγματι έτσι, ενώ το 1985 αντί Κουσάντασι-Μύκονο-Πειραιά έπιανε Ηράκλειο-Ρόδο-Πειραιά και μετά πίσω στην Βενετία. Κάναμε το 1985 πολλές κρουαζιέρες charter σε πολλά μέρη και νησιά της Δυτικής Μεσογείου και Αφρική.

----------


## britanis

postcard from chandris

romanza.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Yes Andy. I was Shore Excursion manager on board when this photo, along with many others were taken from an Olympic Aviation helicopter chartered by Chandris in July 1985 between the island of Aegina and the Corinth canal. I was taking pictures of the helicopter while the photographer on the helicopter was taking pictures of the ship at slow speed for postcards and brochure material. I will upload 1-2 pictures from that session.

----------


## britanis

you have work by CHANDRIS ???????????????

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Affirmative. Shore Excursion Manager on ROMANZA the whole season 1985, and on THE AZUR on the maiden 12 day cruise from Genoa in 1987 training somebody else. Also on ALBATROSS (ex-Leda) Dolphin Hellas in 1987.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νομίζω ότι στον τίτλο του θέματος πρέπει να προστεθεί το όνομα Beaverbrae από την μεταπολεμική εποχή που το Romanza ανήκε στην Canadian Pacific Lines πριν πουληθεί στην Codegar, μετασκευαστεί σε αμιγώς επιβατηγό και ονομαστεί Aurelia.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Andy, I could not upload my own photos since they are slides, but I found the ship photographers' photos. That's how your Romanza postcard was filmed.

----------


## britanis

:-)
white shirt?? ;-))

----------


## britanis

picture from a newspaper 5.october 1997
romantica_1000x750_500KB.jpg

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

Enjoy this picture portraying Lloyd Brasileiro official black and white company postcard of the splendid ROMANZA under charter...

Magnificent!!!

Romanza Looyd Brasileiro.jpg

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends...

Just an image of her official postacrd by Paradise Cruises Cyprus as the ROMANTICA...simply magnificent!!!

Sad end, however...  :Sad: 

I miss beautiful ships like her!

Romantica 1- Paradise cruises.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Dear Friends
> 
> Enjoy this picture portraying Lloyd Brasileiro official black and white company postcard of the splendid ROMANZA under charter...
> 
> Magnificent!!!
> 
> Romanza Looyd Brasileiro.jpg


Very interesting picture, I did'nt knew that she actually had her funnel painted in Lloyd Brasileiro colours.
I guess it is from the winter season of 77/78?

----------


## Ship's Agent

Ellenis...

According to :

http://www.maritimematters.com/romantica.html

It was on 1983....however I will find out among some Brasilian friends, when this charter took place!

Take care

Dimas

----------


## a.molos

ROMANTICA στον Πειραιά με το σινιάλο της Paradise cruise. Πλοίο με κλασσική ομορφιά, που σε γοητευει απο την πρώτη ματιά. Μας λείπουν τέτοια πλοία.

ROMANTICA.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι αλλη μια επι Χανδρή, να περνάει τον ισθμό της Κορίνθου. Ένα καράβι που ξεκίνησε ως άσημο φορτηγοποστάλι με δυνατότητα για 50 επιβάτες και αφού πέρασε πολλά χρόνια ως μεταναστευτικό κατέληξε σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο 700 επιβατών.

romanza corinthos.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Κάθε Πέμπτη περνούσε τον ισθμό από Πειραιά για Βενετία όπου έφτανε το πρωϊ του Σαββάτου. Θυμάμαι όταν τα ρεύματα ήταν κοντρα το πέρασμα ήταν ατελείωτο.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Κάθε Πέμπτη περνούσε τον ισθμό από Πειραιά για Βενετία όπου έφτανε το πρωϊ του Σαββάτου. Θυμάμαι όταν τα ρεύματα ήταν κοντρα το πέρασμα ήταν ατελείωτο.


Ο μεγάλος πόνος αυτών που ήταν στο μηχανοστάσιο ,και δεν έλεγε να τελειώσει το standby!! Και ιδικά ένα τέτοιο βαπόρι που δεν είχε controlroom !

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

After the Romanza was sold by Chandris, she  was renamed MV ROMANTICA and briefly sailed in 1991, with the colors New Ambassador Cruises of Cyprus, to operate in a 2-3 days cruises series to Israel , just before being acquired on the same year by Paradise Cruises of Cyprus.

Enjoy her official company postcard during her short-lived carrier by New Ambassador Cruises of Cyprus.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

romantica.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Great postcard Dimas. This is one of my favourite ships ever and I have very fond memories of her under the Chandris flag as I sailed on her twice during the 80's. Unfortunately I don't have any postcards of her under the New Ambassador or Paradise Cruises banner.

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## britanis

one costumer ( over 80s) have make in the 80s a cruise of this old lady!
she gave me all his photos,but not the ok for the WWW ;-(

----------


## esperos

Στην  Βενετία  25  Αυγούστου  1979
Venice  August 25th 1979

ROMANZA.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Οπως έχω αναφέρει πολλές φορές στο θέμα αυτό, το καράβι το έζησα 8 ολόκληρους μήνες. Το μόνο αισθητικό μείον του ήταν το κουτί πλώρα όταν μετασκευάστηκε σε μεταναστευτικό ως Aurelia. Εκεί τοποθετήθηκαν επιπλέον καμπίνες επιβατών, μία μάλλον ακαλαίσθητη προσθήκη. Το άλλο μείον η μικρή ταχύτητα των 15,5 κόμβων. Οταν μας καθυστερούσαν τα ρεύματα στον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου υπολογίζαμε την ώρα αφίξης στην Βενετία την μεθεπομένη αναλογα με πόση ώρα καθυστερούσαμε στον Ισθμό. Δεν είχε εφεδρείες για να αναπτύξει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Διέθετε μεγάλα σαλόνια, πολλά μπαρ και όμορφους μικρότερους χώρους.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aν και σε εμενα δεν μου πολυαρεσει για τον ιδιο λογο που ειπε ο TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA,το ιστορικο αυτο πλοιο ειχε το κοινο του ακομα και οταν πηγε σε αλλες εταιρειες

----------


## Apostolos

> Στην  Βενετία  25  Αυγούστου  1979
> Venice  August 25th 1979


Όταν κάποιοι βγάλανε φωτο θρυλικά ποστάλια αλλοι μετα απο 8 μέρες γεννιόντουσαν...  :Smile:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να το δούμε και σαν το μεταναστευτικό Aurelia της Codegar όταν έγινε και η ριζική μετασκευή από φορτηγοποστάλι σε καθαρό επιβατηγό. Επί πλοιοκτησίας Χανδρή λίγα άλλαξαν όπως το κλείσιμο της πάνω περαντζάδας για δημιουργία πρόσθετων καμπινών, η επέκταση της υπερκατασκευής πρύμα και η διαμόρφωση καμπινών στο κουτί της πλώρης πίσω από τις λέμβους. Επίσης, λόγω μειωμένης δυναμικότητας σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο αφαιρέθηκαν και οι μισές λέμβοι. Πηγή shipsnostalgia.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και η επίσημη carte postale του Romanza

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMANTICA στον στο ν τοκο της ΔΕΗ στο κερατσινι για την τελευταια του επισκευη το 1997.Μετα απο λιγο χρονικο διαστημα καηκε στην Κυπρο

negative (201).jpg

----------


## stratoscy

> ROMANTICA στον στο ν τοκο της ΔΕΗ στο κερατσινι για την τελευταια του επισκευη το 1997.Μετα απο λιγο χρονικο διαστημα καηκε στην Κυπρο
> 
> negative (201).jpg


Tότε το είχε η Κυπριακή Paradise Cruises.Αλλά δυστυχώς έγινε το ατύχημα-μοιραίο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια περιπτωση πλοιου που απο μεγαλο διαστημα σταθερης πλοιοκτησιας αλλαζει χερια και παθενει ζημια.Τα πληρωματα του χανδρη ηξεραν τα χουγια του μεγαλου σε ηλικια πλοιου.Το νεο πληρωμα αραγε ηξερε ακριβως τι ηθελε το βαπορι?Σιγουρα χρειαζετε ενα διαστημα για να δεσει και οργανωθει το πληρωμα

----------


## Ellinis

> ROMANTICA στον στο ν τοκο της ΔΕΗ στο κερατσινι για την τελευταια του επισκευη το 1997.Μετα απο λιγο χρονικο διαστημα καηκε στην Κυπρο
> 
> negative (201).jpg


Παρατήρησα οτι είχαν αφαιρέσει το πρώτο ζεύγος λέμβων απο την πλώρη, κάτι που ανέδειξε περισσότερο τον όγκο απο το "κουτί" το οποίο πριν καπως το καμουφλάρανε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οι σωσιβιες λεμβοι μπροστα βγηκαν επι χανδρη καποια στιγμη.Υπαρχουν φωτο και με και χωρις αυτες.Παντως εμενα ποτε δεν με κερδισε, οπτικα τουλαχιστον, αυτο το ιστορικο βαπορι οπως και το ΑΤΑLΑΝΤΕ.Πιστευω οτι αισθητικα ειχαν προβλημα και δεν εκρυβαν καλα τους ογκους που τοποθετηθηκαν για καμπινες σαλονια κ.ο.κ.Το ωκεανος και το λα παλμα που ειναι πανω κατω ιδια περιπτωση μπορεις να τα πεις ομορφα.Δεν μιλαω βεβαια για καθολικες μετασκευες τυπου σολαρις, δαφνη- δαναη.

----------


## Ellinis

Μεταξύ μας δεν έχεις και άδικο, όσο ιστορικό και εαν ήταν το σκαρί, δεν είχε τις γραμμές που είχαν αρκετά άλλα πλοία της εποχής του. Και πως να τις έχει, από φορτηγοποστάλι ξεκίνησε και κρουαζιερόπλοιο κατέληξε. Δεν έχει συμβεί και σε πολλά άλλα καράβια τέτοια εξέλιξη. 
Αλλά ακόμη και έτσι "ασυνάρτητο" όπως είχε προκύψει, κατάφερνε να τραβάει τα βλέμματα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

¶ρη το μπροστινό ζεύγος των πλωριών λέμβων είχε αφαιρεθεί όπως σωστά λέει και ο Ben επί Χανδρή αρχές δεκαετίας 80. Οταν ήμουν εγώ πάνω στο βαπόρι το 85 δεν υπήρχαν. Θα συμφωνήσω ότι η μετασκευή της Codegar το έκανε αγνώριστο. Αν βάλει κανείς δίπλα-δίπλα την φωτογραφία του ως Beaverbrae που ήταν ακόμη φορτηγοποστάλι και σαν Aurelia η διαφορά στις γραμμές είναι μεγάλη. Είχε όμως αρμονικές γραμμές, με εξαίρεση το κουτί της πλώρης, και ήταν αμπάσο.


Πως ήταν και πως έγινε με την μετασκευή. Πηγή φωτογραφιών Simplon.

----------


## Ellinis

To βασικό "ατού" που σχεδιαστικά είχε (και παρέμεινε) ήταν η πλώρη του. Πλώρη καραβίσια, ψηλή και μακρυά, από αυτές που πολύ απλά δεν υπάρχουν πια.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να δούμε και δύο φωτογραφίες που τραβήχθηκαν κάποια Πέμπτη του Ιουλίου 1985 έξω από τις Λαγούσες καθ' οδόν προς τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου για τις ανάγκες του διαφημιστικού για το 1986.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks to Queen Anna Maria for these beautiful photos of the lovely Romanza. She was indeed very smart with the Chandris livery!

Cheers
Henry

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Τhanks Henry. I was on board as Shore Excursion Manager in 1985 and the pictures were taken in July 1985 close to the Corinth canal for the upcoming 1986 brochure. The ship was immaculate the way only Chandris people know how to keep an old ship in top shape, like Britanis, Amerikanis, Romanza, the Victoria and so many before.

----------


## Ellinis

> Θα συμφωνήσω ότι η μετασκευή της Codegar το έκανε αγνώριστο..... Είχε όμως αρμονικές γραμμές, με εξαίρεση το κουτί της πλώρης, και ήταν αμπάσο.



Μιας και το συζητήσαμε, για δείτε _εδώ_ μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση στη μετασκευή που θα μπορούσε να του γίνει. Δεν λέω οτι θα ήταν καλύτερο, απλά διαφορετικό.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η μετασκευή ¶ρη και σίγουρα πιο ισορροπημένη.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Τhanks Henry. I was on board as Shore Excursion Manager in 1985 and the pictures were taken in July 1985 close to the Corinth canal for the upcoming 1986 brochure. The ship was immaculate the way only Chandris people know how to keep an old ship in top shape, like Britanis, Amerikanis, Romanza, the Victoria and so many before.


I cruised on her twice in 1986 and 1989 (missed you by a year!) and they were two of my best cruises ever. I met some charming and interesting people on these cruises such as Tassos Pagoulatos (Chief Purser) and Capt. Ioannis Tourvas and many others. The Romanza had a unique atmosphere and she was a very happy ship. I have many photos and memorabilia of Chandris which bring back many happy memories of this incredible and hsitoric company.

All the best
Henry.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σαφως πιο ομορφο το ROMANZA αλα αρης.Αλλα μην ξεχναμε οτι καθολο τον βιο του η γεφυρα εμεινε στο ιδιο σημειο.

----------


## karystos

Πάντως ως HUASCARAN ήταν ιστορικό πλοίο μιάς και έπαιξε το ρόλο του στον Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. Ήταν από τα πλοία συνοδείας του Γερμανικού στόλου – πλωτή επισκευαστική βάση.

Ο Στόλος αυτός ήταν πάρα πολύ μικρός σε ό,τι αφορά τα πλοία επιφανείας - δέκα πλοία όλα κι όλα. Δύο θωρηκτά (BISMARCK, TIRPITZ) δυό καταδρομικά μάχης (GNEISENAU, SCHARNHORST), τρία "Θωρακισμένα" πλοία (γνωστά ως θωρηκτά τσέπης - τα μόνα πολεμικά πλοία με ντηζελομηχανές - ADMIRAL GRAF SPEE, ADMIRAL SCHEER, DEUTSCHLAND-LUETZOW), που αργότερα άλλαξαν κατηγορία και έγιναν καταδρομικά και τρία καταδρομικά (PRINZ EUGEN, ADMIRAL HIPPER, BLUECHER). Επειδή τα πλοία αυτά δεν είχαν λιμάνια καταφυγής και ανεφοδιασμού και ο κύριος ρόλος τους ήταν ο πειρατικός πόλεμος στον Ατλαντικό κατά των νηοπομπών, κρέμονταν κυριολεκτικά από τα πλοία συνοδείας. Καμουφλαρισμένα εμπορικά που είχαν πετρέλαιο, λιπαντικά, ανταλλακτικά, πολεμοφόδια, τρόφιμα και ότι άλλο αναγκαίο για τα πολεμικά, που με αυτόν τον τρόπο μπόρεσαν στα πρώτα χρόνια του πολέμου (1939 - 40) να μείνουν για μήνες στον Ατλαντικό τρομοκρατώντας τις θαλάσσιες συγκοινωνίες. Πιο γνωστή επιδρομή ήταν του ADMIRAL GRAF SPEE που βύθισε πάνω από 15 εμπορικά πλοία πριν εγκλωβιστεί στο Μοντεβιδέο και αυτοβυθιστεί παρά τις πιέσεις των ναζήδων προς τον κυβερνήτη του πλωτάρχη Langsdorf, που ήθελαν να ναυμαχήσει με τα εγγλέζικα καταδρομικά και να βυθιστεί ενδόξως. Ο Langsdorf προτίμησε να βυθίσει το πλοίο του και να αυτοκτονήσει. Ακόμη πιο επιτυχημένη ήταν τον επόμενο χρόνο η επιδρομή του ADMIRAL SCHEER. 

Οι επιδρομές αυτές οφείλονται στα πλοία συνοδείας τύπου HUASCARAN. Η ζωή των πληρωμάτων τους ήταν φρικτή, αφού έπρεπε να παραμένουν σε προκαθορισμένα σημεία συνάντησης με τα πολεμικά, έξω από τις γνωστές ρότες των πλοίων, για πολλές μέρες κάτω από πολύ κακές καιρικές συνθήκες. Όταν γινόταν η συνάντηση, η πρώτη δουλειά ήταν ο ανεφοδιασμός σε καύσιμα – μια διαδικασία που μπορεί να διαρκούσε οχτώ και δέκα ώρες με πρωτόγονο εξοπλισμό. Ύστερα τα πλοία έπεφταν δίπλα και άρχιζε ο υπόλοιπος ανεφοδιασμός στον ώμο. Πολλές φορές τα πλοία συνοδείας χρησίμευαν και ως ανιχνευτικά παίρνοντας θέση στις άκρες του σχηματισμού, που έπλεε σε απόσταση είκοσι περίπου μιλίων το ένα πλοίο από το άλλο χτενίζοντας μια λουρίδα πλάτους εκατό μιλίων περίπου. 

Όταν οι σύμμαχοι πήραν είδηση ότι τα πλοία συνοδείας ήταν σχεδόν πιο πολύτιμα από τα ίδια τα πολεμικά εξαπέλυσαν ένα κυνηγητό σε όλο τον Ατλαντικό και τα βύθισαν βάζοντας τέλος στον πειρατικό πόλεμο των πλοίων επιφανείας. Τον συνέχισαν τα υποβρύχια ως τις αρχές του 1943 περίπου. Σε αντίθεση με τους στρατιώτες της ξηράς οι γερμανοί ναυτικοί είχαν κατά κανόνα σωστή συμπεριφορά – παρ΄ όλο που ο πόλεμος που τους επέβαλε η διοίκησή τους ήταν ύπουλος – όπως αναγνώρισαν μετά τον πόλεμο και οι ίδιοι οι Εγγλέζοι. Μεταξύ των δύο υπήρχε αμοιβαία εκτίμηση.

Το HUASCARAN ήταν τυχερό, επέζησε και μακροημέρευσε. Φαντάζομαι ότι κανένας επιβάτης του μέσα στη χλίδα της κρουαζιέρας δεν θα μπορούσε να διανοηθεί καν τις συνθήκες που ταξίδευαν οι προηγούμενοι «επιβάτες» και τι  είχαν δει και ζήσει τα καταστρώματα και οι μπουλμέδες του.

----------


## Ellinis

αγαπητέ karystos σε ευχαριστούμε που μας αποκάλυψες και αυτή την άγνωστη -σε εμένα τουλάχιστον- πτυχή της ιστορίας του. 
Το έψαξα λίγο στο διαδύκτιο και ανακάλυψα και μια φωτογραφία που το μισοδείχνει εδώ. Δεν το περίμενα να έχει τόσο ενεργό ρόλο στον πόλεμο...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και να πούμε ότι στην πυξίδα του πλοίου που βρισκόταν στην κόντρα γέφυρα πάνω στον μπρούντζο είχε χαραγμένο τον αγκυλωτό σταυρό από τις ημέρες του πολέμου σαν Huascaran.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Dear Henry, Tasos Pagoulatos with his humour was a good friend. We were sitting together often for the show in the small Bar area called Capri lounge http://www.cruiseshipodyssey.com/rom5.jpg if you remember, behind the band stand of the main ballroom. Captain Tourvas I never met, the captain in 1985 was cpt Antonis Manaras.

----------


## karystos

Φίλε ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ σπανιότατη και ιστορική φωτογραφία. Πραγματικό εύρημα. 

Αν και δεν ξέρω νορβηγικά (Νορβηγικά δεν είναι :Wink:  καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι στο φιόρδ του Drontheim ή Trondheim. Πραγματικά εκεί υπάρχουν οι πιο εκτενείς αναφορές για τη δράση του HUASCARAN. Το φιόρδ του Trondheim βρίσκεται στη μέση της Νορβηγίας και είναι από τα μεγαλύτερα. Η πόλη βρίσκεται στο μυχό. Στην εκστρατεία κατάληψης Δανίας - Νορβηγίας (Μάιος 1940) οι Γερμανοί το έθεσαν ως ένα βασικό στόχο (οι άλλοι ήσαν το Oslo και το φιόρδ του Narvik στα βόρεια). Η κατάληψη πέτυχε αλλά με τρομακτικές απώλειες για τον αναιμικό γερμανικό στόλο. Στο Oslo βυθίστηκε το ολοκαίνουριο BLUECHER ενώ έπαθε σοβαρές ζημιές το LUETZOW, το οποίο επιστρέφοντας στη Γερμανία τορπιλίστηκε από υποβρύχιο κι έχασε όλη την πρύμη. Στο Narvik εγκλωβίστηκαν και χάθηκαν δέκα αντιτορπιλικά. Στο Trondheim επικεφαλής ήταν το καταδρομικό ADMIRAL HIPPER που κατάφερε, προσποιούμενο ότι είναι εγγλέζικο, να παραπλανήσει μέσα στη νύχτα τους Νορβηγούς στην στενή είσοδο του φιόρδ στο Agdenes όπου υπήρχε πυροβολαρχία και να καταλάβει την πόλη. Προηγουμένως όμως είχε στην ανοικτή θάλασσα επική "μονομαχία" με το αγγλικό αντιτορπιλικό GLOWWORM. Παρά το άνισο της ναυμαχίας ο κυβερνήτης του GLOWWORM πάλεψε μέχρις εσχάτων, πάνω σε ένα διάτρητο κυριολεκτικά και φλεγόμενο πλοίο, από τα πυρά του καταδρομικού. Απλώνοντας συνέχεια ένα προκάλυμμα καπνού και με εκπληκτικούς ελιγμούς, μέσα σε φουρτούνα, κατάφερε να αποφύγει την άμεση βύθιση, κι όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά να εξαπολύσει και δυο τορπίλες, που παρά λίγο θα έστελναν στον πάτο το βαρύ καταδρομικό. Τελικά βλέποντας ότι ήταν καταδικασμένος κατάφερε με απίστευτο ηρωισμό να εμβολίσει το HIPPER, προξενώντας του σοβαρές ζημιές στην πλώρη. Το HUASCARAN κλήθηκε στη Νορβηγία για την πρόχειρη επισκευή (αφού ήταν όπως είπαμε πλωτή επισκευαστική βάση – Werkstattschiff) κι έμεινε για μεγάλο διάστημα στο Trondheim, αφού σχεδόν όλα τα πλοία που ανέβαιναν από τη Γερμανία στη Νορβηγία πάθαιναν ζημιές από τους Εγγλέζους ή τον καιρό και κατέφευγαν εκεί. Καθοριστικό ρόλο έπαιξε στην επισκευή και του PRINZ EUGEN, που επίσης έχασε από τορπίλες την πρύμη του. Έκοψαν την πρύμη, τοποθέτησαν έναν προσωρινό εγκάρσιο μπουλμέ για στεγάνωση και πάνω σε αυτόν στήριξαν εξωτερικά δύο άξονες, με πηδάλια που δούλευαν με ανθρώπινη δύναμη. Δηλαδή είχε δύο τροχαλίες που τις γυρνούσε το πλήρωμα ζεμένο όπως τα βόδια στο αλώνι. Η θέση του πηδαλίου καθοριζόταν με ενδείξεις πάνω στο κατάστρωμα. Με αυτόν τον εξοπλισμό το πλοίο κατάφερε να γυρίσει στη Γερμανία και να επισκευαστεί, αποκρούοντας μάλιστα επιτυχώς και μία επιδρομή σμήνους εγγλέζικων τορπιλοπλάνων στο φιόρδ του Bergen. 

Για την ιστορία να πούμε, ότι μετά την ανατροπή και τη βύθιση του GLOWWORM το HIPPER δεν έφυγε, παρ’ όλο που βρισκόταν σε πολεμική αποστολή και ο Hitler έτρωγε τα συκώτια του, αλλά μάζεψε τους επιζώντες. Μεταξύ τους και ο κυβερνήτης, Lieutenant-Commander G.B. Rope, που τον εγκατέλειψαν οι δυνάμεις του ενώ τον είχαν σηκώσει ως τα ρέλια και χάθηκε στα κύματα. Του απονεμήθηκε μετά θάνατον το ανώτατο παράσημο ανδρείας του Βρετανικού Κράτους, το Victoria Cross. Οι ¶γγλοι που πέθαναν πάνω στο HIPPER «κηδεύτηκαν» σύμφωνα με την προαιώνια παράδοση στη θάλασσα, με θρησκευτική τελετή στην πρύμη του καταδρομικού. Τους αποδόθηκαν οι προβλεπόμενες τιμές παρουσία Γερμανών και ¶γγλων αξιωματικών. Ο κυβερνήτης του HIPPER συγκέντρωσε τους αξιωματικούς του μετά τη ναυμαχία στο καρέ και τους μίλησε με θαυμασμό για την ναυτοσύνη και την ανδρεία του αντιπάλου. Οι περιγραφές των Γερμανών ναυτικών του HIPPER είναι διθυραμβικές για τον ¶γγλο κυβερνήτη. 

Από την άλλη το ίδιο ακριβώς έγινε και με το ναύαρχο, διοικητή του HomeFleet, Sir Tovey, μετά την βύθιση του SCHARNHORST από το DUKE OF YORK, τα Χριστούγεννα του 1943 στο Βόρειο Ακρωτήριο. Ο ναύαρχος έκανε συγκέντρωση αξιωματικών και είπε :

«Το SCHARNHORST βυθίστηκε από τα κανόνια μας μετά από γενναίο αγώνα. Ελπίζω ότι, αν βρεθείτε κι εσείς ποτέ στην ίδια, απελπιστική θέση με τον Γερμανό κυβερνήτη, θα αγωνισθείτε κι εσείς με την ίδια ικανότητα, ευψυχία και γενναιότητα, όπως έκανε κι εκείνος.» 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ που με τη φωτογραφία σου έδωσες την ευκαιρία να πούμε και κάποια διαφορετικά πράγματα. 

Βάζω κι εγώ σαν ντοκουμέντα δυο σειρές από φωτογραφίες. Η πρώτη είναι από τη ναυμαχία HMS GLOWWORM - ADMIRAL HIPPER

Στην πρώτη φάινεται το HMS GLOWWORM, αντιτορπιλλικό του 1935, 35,5 κόμβοι. Στη δεύτερη ταρβηγμένη από τον πλωριό ιστό του HIPPER φαίνεται η πλώρη του καταδρομικού με τον αγκ. σταυρό για αναγνώριση από τα αεροπλάνα. Το GLOWWORM προσπαθεί να κρυφτεί πίσω από προπέτασμα καπνού. Πολύ κοντά του ο πίδακας από μια οβίδα του HIPPER. Στη τρίτη τραβηγμένη μέσα από τη διόπτρα στόχευσης του καταδρομικού φαίνονται επιζώντες του GLOWWORM πάνω στην καρένα του αναποδογυρισμένου πλοίου.

glowworm-1.jpg

glowworm-2.jpg

glowworm-3.jpg

----------


## karystos

Στις φωτογραφίες αυτές φαίνεται το μεγαλύτερο κατόρθωμα του HUASCARAN, η προσωρινή επισκευή του "ακρωτηριασμένου" καταδρομικού PRINZ EUGEN.

Στην πρώτη το καταδρομικό αποπλέει για τον δοκιμαστικό πλού μετά την επισκευή με την κολοβή πρύμη. Διακρίνεται το σημείο από όπου κόπηκε η κανονική και ο έγκάρσιος μπουλμές με τις ενισχύσεις που τοποθετήθηκε από τους μηχανικούς του HUASCARAN. Δεξιά κι αριστερά οι άξονες των δύο "χειροκίνητων" πηδαλίων. Το HUASCARAN φαίνεται λίγο στα δεξιά.

prinz eugen-1.jpg

Το δεξί πηδάλιο - πατέντα βυθίζεται από την πρύμη για να τραβηχτεί στη συνέχεια από κάτω προς τα πάνω και να περάσει στα στροφεία.

prinz eugen-2.jpg

Εν πλώ. ¶νδρες του πληρώματος χειρίζονται τα πηδάλια ζεμένοι στην ρόδα. Αριστερά φαίνεται ο γωνιοδείκτης των πηδαλίων

prinz eugen-3.jpg

Από την αεροναυμαχία έξω από το φιορδ του Bergen. Σε πρώτο πλάνο ένα αντιτορπιλλικό συνοδείας. Πιο πίσω το PRINZ EUGEN. Η λάμψη προέρχεται από ένα αντιεροπορικό των 10,5 εκ. 

prinz eugen-4.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMANTICA στο μολο της ΔΕΗ λιγους μηνες πριν το τελος.Να πουμε οτι επι χανδρη για χρονια πλοιαρχος ηταν ο καπτα Αγγελος Παπαναστασιου ο οποιος ειχε δεθει τοσο πολυ με το βαπορι που ενα ξενοδοχειο που εφτιαξε στην πατμο το ονομασε romantica.


romantica.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> ROMANTICA στο μολο της ΔΕΗ λιγους μηνες πριν το τελος.Να πουμε οτι επι χανδρη για χρονια πλοιαρχος ηταν ο καπτα Αγγελος Παπαναστασιου ο οποιος ειχε δεθει τοσο πολυ με το βαπορι που ενα ξενοδοχειο που εφτιαξε στην πατμο το ονομασε romantica.
> 
> 
> romantica.jpg


Ben είσαι σίγουρος ότι ήταν επί Χανδρή? Οι καπετάνιοι που ήταν χρόνια ήταν οι Λουκάς Τσιχλής, Αντώνης Μανάρας και Γιάννης Τουρβάς. Το πλήρωμα που ήταν χρόνια πάνω στο καράβι δεν μνημονεύαν ποτέ το όνομα που αναφέρεις. Και γιατί να ονομάσει το ξενοδοχείο Romantica και όχι Romanza? Μήπως ήταν επί κυπριακής πλοιοκτησίας?
Υ.Γ Χρέος μου να προσθέσω και τον καπτα Νίκο Σούλια στους καπεταναίους που άφησαν εποχή στο βαπόρι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θα το ψαξω περισσοτερο.Οτι ηταν εκει πλοιαρχος ηταν, αλλα αν ηταν επι χανδρη δεν το γνωριζω

----------


## Ellinis

> Τελικά βλέποντας ότι ήταν καταδικασμένος κατάφερε με απίστευτο ηρωισμό να εμβολίσει το HIPPER, προξενώντας του σοβαρές ζημιές στην πλώρη.


Αν και  off topic  :Wink: , και αφού ευχαριστώ το φίλο karystos για τα ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία που μας μετέφερε, να σας προτείνω να δείτε εδώ και εδώ δύο όμορφες απεικονίσης της επικής και άνισης μάχης των δύο πλοίων.

Το HUASCARAN είχε βοηθήσει και το καταδρομικό μάχης (battlecruiser) GNEISENAU όταν αυτό τορπιλίστικε τον Ιούνη του 1940 από βρεταννικό υποβρύχιο. Οι ζημιές στην πλώρη του ήταν πολύ μεγάλες, και αυτή τη συγκρατούσε στη θέση της (όπως βλέπετε) το ανέπαφο κυρίως κατάστρωμα. Το HUASCARAN πρόσφερε τις πρώτες βοήθειες στη Νορβηγία και μετά το καταδρομικό χρειάστηκε μόνιμες επισκευές που πήραν 2 μήνες.

Image2.jpg
πηγή: "Battleships: axis and neutral battleships in World War II"

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βρε σε τι ένδοξο πλοίο δούλεψα.......

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Συζητώντας με φίλους από το φόρουμ σχετικά με το Romanza, ρωτήθηκα πως ήταν η ζωή πάνω στο καράβι και εάν ήταν ωραίο εσωτερικά ή γαλέρα και θυμήθηκα το κατώτερο πλήρωμα του πλοίου για το οποίο πρέπει να πω δύο λόγια. Το κατώτερο πλήρωμα του Romanza όπως και σε άλλα καράβια του Χανδρή, μη ξεχνάμε ότι στην μετά Πειραιά εποχή είχαν Παναμαϊκή σημαία, αποτελείτο κυρίως από Ινδούς της περιοχής Goa της Ινδίας οι οποίοι είναι καθολικοί με πορτογαλικά ονόματα, καθώς και Πακιστανούς. Όλοι αυτοί του πληρώματος είχαν στο κατώτερο εσωτερικό κατάστρωμα του καραβιού, τους κοιτώνες τους όπως και το εστιατόριο και μαγειρείο και άλλους χώρους αποκλειστικά για εκείνους. Κάποιοι από εμάς που δουλεύαμε πάνω στο πλοίο και περισσότερο οι ξένοι που δούλευαν σαν staff (reception, casino, καλιτέχνες, φωτογράφοι, κλπ) κατέβαιναν κάτω για ινδικό φαγητό που το μαγείρευαν εκπληκτικά και επειδή κάποιοι από αυτούς είχαν γίνει φίλοι. Ο πιο υψηλόβαθμος ήταν θαλαμηπόλος (steward) με δύο αστέρια και ονομαζόταν Lino Diaz (στη μέση της φωτό όρθιος με στολή). Κάθε Παρασκευή μεσημέρι που το πλοίο ήταν εν πλω όλη την ημέρα προς Βενετία, ο Lino οργάνωνε γεύμα για 2-3 φίλους με tandoori και άλλες ινδικές γεύσεις σε κάποια άδεια καμπίνα επιβατών και φυσικά την ώρα αυτή την περιμέναμε πως και πως. Έδινε από το πρωϊ εντολή στην κουζίνα να ετοιμάσουν τουλάχιστον 3-4 διαφορετικά πιάτα που όλοι οι συνδετημόνες περιμέναμε με λαχτάρα. Στις 15 Αυγούστου η Ινδία γιορτάζει την ανεξαρτησία της από τους ¶γγλους και γινόταν πάρτυ από τους Ινδούς κάτω εκεί στο κατάστρωμά τους όπου όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι και οι αξιωματικοί στο καράβι κατέβαιναν ανάλογα με τις βάρδιές τους, ακόμα και ο πλοίαρχος καθώς και πολλοί από τους πιο συμπαθητικούς επιβάτες που το πλήρωμα τους προσκαλούσε. Η φωτογραφία είναι από το πάρτυ αυτό το 1985. Ο γράφων είναι με το λευκό μπλουζάκι αριστερά στην δεύτερη σειρά.

----------


## stratoscy

Αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσες οι ιστορία σου φίλε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA.Πολύ ευγενικό εκ μέρους του πλοιάρχου να κατεβαίνει και να γιορτάζει μαζί με το πλήρωμα κάποια εθνική γιορτή.Επίσης ο θαλαμηπόλος που οργάνωνε γεύματα δείχνει ότι το πλήρωμα γινόταν αλυσίδα που κανείς δεν μπορεί να τη σπάσει.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends here are some pages from an Aurelia brochure (undated) giving an idea of the interiors of this lovely ship and published by E H Mundy & Co in London 
who was apparently her Uk general sales agent. It also has a very detailed and colourful deck plan but unfortunately its too big to scan.

Am also including two official ship photos from my first cruise on her in 1986 and a fine night view of her from the Chandris 1975 brochure.

Especially dedicated to our friend Queen Anna Maria!
Henry.

scan0427.jpg

scan0428.jpgscan0429.jpg

scan0431.jpg

scan0432.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Βρε σε τι ένδοξο πλοίο δούλεψα.......


QAM and Ellinis this is the cover of the folder which was available on board Romanza from the ship's photographer when you purchased any photos, during my 1986 cruise........what a lovely picture and souvenir of her!

Nowadays they only give you a plain envelope or some ugly coloured design on the cover with no reference to the actual ship!

Henry.

scan0433.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Very nice Henry Thank you.

----------


## Ellinis

I love the night shot! Its really amazing to see her glittering like this...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Very nice material Henry and especially the night shot as Ellinis points out. The folder you uploaded was indeed the official folder and all the photographs taken by the ship's photographers, like the one I posted above with the Indian crew, were inside that folder. I must have quite a few.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα, η διαφήμιση αυτή αφορά άλλο πλοίο των Χανδρήδων το Romantica (ex-Fort Townshend) και όχι το Romanza που έγινε Romantica μετά την πώλησή του από την εταιρία Χανδρή στην κυπριακή εταιρία.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια πολύ ωραία πόζα του πλοίου όταν ταξίδευε ως  το "μεταναστευτικό" AURELIA από την Ιταλία στην Αυστραλία. Moυ φαίνεται οτι το πάνω επίπεδο του "κουτιού" στην πλώρη δεν ήταν τότε καμπίνες. 

Από το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill

aurelia.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oι ιταλοι εκαναν το θαυμα τους και μετασκευασαν το γερμανικο προπολεμικο με ομορφο τροπο.Εκει που αναφερεσαι φιλε ellinis ηταν ενα sun deck απο οτι βλεπω και εγω σε μια καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση του πλοιου που εχω μπροστα μου και απο πισω λεει οτι ανηκε στην COGEDAR LINE - GENOVA

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Mια πολύ ωραία πόζα του πλοίου όταν ταξίδευε ως το "μεταναστευτικό" AURELIA από την Ιταλία στην Αυστραλία. Moυ φαίνεται οτι το πάνω επίπεδο του "κουτιού" στην πλώρη δεν ήταν τότε καμπίνες. 
> 
> Από το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89183


Σωστά ¶ρη, μη ξεχνάμε ότι σαν μεταναστευτικό πιθανόν να είχε δύο θέσεις και να χρειαζόταν και άλλο σαλόνι και τραπεζαρία που πιθανόν να στεγαζόντουσαν στο κουτί. Αλήθεια υπάρχουν κατόψεις των καταστρωμάτων από την εποχή Aurelia?

Henry I was wondering if you have deck plans from the Aurelia era to check the type of accomodation in the box forward, before the construction of cabins when it was bought by Chandris. I suspect it housed an extra lounge and maybe a dining room.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Σωστά ¶ρη, μη ξεχνάμε ότι σαν μεταναστευτικό πιθανόν να είχε δύο θέσεις και να χρειαζόταν και άλλο σαλόνι και τραπεζαρία που πιθανόν να στεγαζόντουσαν στο κουτί. Αλήθεια υπάρχουν κατόψεις των καταστρωμάτων από την εποχή Aurelia?
> 
> Henry I was wondering if you have deck plans from the Aurelia era to check the type of accomodation in the box forward, before the construction of cabins when it was bought by Chandris. I suspect it housed an extra lounge and maybe a dining room.


QAM I do have a detailed deck plan of the Aurelia which is very large and belongs to the brochure which I uploaded some time ago earlier on in this thread. I will have to try and reduce it or else just scan the deck which includes the forward block which you refer to.

I think you are right it was an extra public room for a while before they converted it to cabins. Another interesting fact is that from external photos it looked as though it had slanting windows or maybe it was a partly open area. I will upload it tonight when I get home.

Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Please do Henry. Aris and myself are wondering and maybe there was an enclosed verandah around the public room that you mention. Please check both decks of the box. In my Romanza days both decks contained cabins and forward of the box was the crew/staff suntanning area and certain girls from staff were being watched closely from male passengers behind the windows ...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Please do Henry. Aris and myself are wondering and maybe there was an enclosed verandah around the public room that you mention. Please check both decks of the box. In my Romanza days both decks contained cabins and forward of the box was the crew/staff suntanning area and certain girls from staff were being watched closely from male passengers behind the windows ...


Here is the portion of the deck plan which shows clearly the use made of the block forward of the bridge when she was the Aurelia. The lower level were cabins and the higher level was a nightclub! Interesting.

Sorry I can't shrink the deck plan and scan it all but its an excellent plan with quite a bit of detail. If I can I will try and do it from work where I have a copier large enough to reduce in size when scanning.

All the best,Henry.

scan0555.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Thanks a lot Henry! that was very interesting... a night club with a view over the bow, thats the right place to party!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Looking at the plan I see now how the upper deck Lido cabins (depicted here aft of the disco surrounded by the blue promenade) were enlarged during the Chandris conversion. The outside promenade was plated in, and keeping the interior corridors as they were before, they enlarged the existing cabins which were the most expensive and spacious aboard (Lido deck cabins), while the disco was converted to normal exterior cabins, similar to those of the lower deck.

----------


## Ellinis

Στην ιστοσελίδα cruiseshipodyssey υπάρχουν πολλές φωτο από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου αλλά και από ένα κρουσάρισμα του ισθμού της Κορίνθου.

Από εκεί και η παρακάτω φωτο του 1988, όπου φαίνεται και η κλασσική φορτηγήσια πρύμνη του RΟΜΑΝΖΑ.

romanza 1988.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δυστυχώς, ενώ είχα την μπροσούρα του Χανδρή του 1985 με τα καταστρώματα του Romanza, δεν την βρίσκω. Έχει κανείς και μπορεί να ανεβάσει τα deck plans? 

Henry or Andy, I lost my Romanza 1985 Chandris brochure and I don't have the ship's deck plans any more. Do you have them and can you upload them?

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Δυστυχώς, ενώ είχα την μπροσούρα του Χανδρή του 1985 με τα καταστρώματα του Romanza, δεν την βρίσκω. Έχει κανείς και μπορεί να ανεβάσει τα deck plans? 
> 
> Henry or Andy, I lost my Romanza 1985 Chandris brochure and I don't have the ship's deck plans any more. Do you have them and can you upload them?


QAM Have uploaded a deck plan from the 1978 brochure plus a few pages from the 1986 Greek main brochure which interestingly features the Achille Lauro (there is a photo in page 2 but it is not mentioned on the cover?).

I have a beautifully detailed deck plan of the Romanza but it is too big for scanning and I would need to do it in sections.

Have also included a Chandris publicity shell folder which has a superb photo, in fact one of the best aerial photos I have seen of any cruise ship. Romanza is indeeed one of my favourite ships of all time!

Henry.

scan0588.jpg

scan0589.jpgscan0590.jpg

scan0591.jpg

scan0592.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Congratulations and a warm thank you Henry... You must have incredible archives at "the Rock"!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Thank you so much Henry. What I wanted to check is whether the disco was visible in the deck plans and bingo!. In the 1978 brochure you uploaded it is shown as a Card Room (port side-before the entrance to the Ballroom). In the 1986 brochure it is shown as a disco dance floor. Also, since you mentioned it, in both the 1985 and 86 brochures (at least the Greek one published by the Navigator travel agency-official Chandris passenger department), the Achille Lauro is featured because of the management agreement between the two companies and the Chandris intention to buy the ship. The highjacking of the ship in September 1985 changed the plans.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Something strange that I just noticed Henry, is that the published itinerary for 1986 includes Rhodos where in fact starting 1986 it was replaced with Kusadasi and Myconos. I remember you took the cruise in 1986, can you verify it? Maybe the brochure you have is a first edition before the change in itinerary. The beautiful aerial picture was taken as shown here in July 1985 when I was on board the ship:

Romanza_official_photos.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Something strange that I just noticed Henry, is that the published itinerary for 1986 includes Rhodos where in fact starting 1986 it was replaced with Kusadasi and Myconos. I remember you took the cruise in 1986, can you verify it? Maybe the brochure you have is a first edition before the change in itinerary. The beautiful aerial picture was taken as shown here in July 1985 when I was on board the ship:


QAM I remember you mentioning this photo shoot of the vessel earlier on in the thread, it must have been very exciting.

It was definitely Rhodes as you can see from the attached daily programme. In 1989 when I cruised on her again it was Kusadasi and Mykonos.

I have also included a page from the passenger list published for that cruise (an actual booklet produced on board) which am sure brings back some happy memories. Chandris really had some great traditions as I also have the set of menus for that cruise which was available as a souvenir from the restaurant. I have kept all the documentation from all my cruises including tickets, daily progarmmes etc. and it is really enjoyable to go through these 25 years later!! 

All the best, Henry. :Wink: 

scan0593.jpg scan0594.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Very interesting info Henry and you took me back to the eighties reading again the names of the crew I knew including George Cassavetis who replaced me the next year. Anthony Manaras was also the captain in 1985 and most of the featured crew. In 1987 when I was on board the Dolphin Hellas Albatross, we used to meet Romanza at Mykonos on Wednesday afternoons and I would visit friends like my assistant Zoran Reikovic. So, the change in destination took place most probably in 1987.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thought I would revive this thread on the lovely Romanza with this three quarter view of her sailing from Piraeus.

Have also added a small brochure from my collection when she operated as Romantica under the Ambassador Cruises banner on charter to Cypriana Holidays and other operators.
Interestingly this partly aerial picture plus Dimas's card on this thread are the only real pictures I think I have seen of her with the unique Ambassador logo on the funnel. She really looked splendid in any livery!

Henry.

scan0001.jpg

scan0002.jpg

scan0003.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Very nice picture Henry. It must be from the late 70's before the removal of the forward set of life boats at the bow. That place was my station during the drills every Sunday morning approaching Dubrovnik. From the Romantica brochure I see that actually nothing changed in interior decoration, including furniture, from the Chandris days. Oh and something else, the Seascape daily programme you uploaded above was printed by a very nice Irish fellow named Patrick.  Great laughs.

----------


## Ellinis

Δεμένο πλώρα - πρύμα με τα ρυμουλκά το ROMANTICA στέκεται ακμαίο και με τα σινιάλα της Κυπριακής Paradise Cruises. 
Στα 60 παρά κάτι χρόνια του !

Image13.jpg
Από τη συλλογή του Albert Novelli

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μου ξύνετε πληγές, γιατί το βλέπω και το θεωρώ σχεδόν σαν το παλιό σπίτι μου για το διάστημα που έζησα πάνω του. Είμαι σίγουρος βλέποντας την φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο ¶ρης ότι αν δεν είχε το άδοξο τέλος με την πυρκαγιά, θα ήταν κοντά μας ακόμα τουλάχιστον μέχρι το τέλος του 2009 που άλλαξαν τα safety standards με το solas 2010.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μου ξύνετε πληγές, γιατί το βλέπω και το θεωρώ σχεδόν σαν το παλιό σπίτι μου για το διάστημα που έζησα πάνω του..


Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα φίλε μου !

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Παρόλο που το θέμα του Romanza είναι δημοφιλές και έχουν γραφτεί αρκετές σελίδες εδώ στο φόρουμ, κανείς μας δεν έχει γράψει λίγα λόγια για την μακρόχρονη και λίαν ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία του. Θα μου επιτρέψετε λοιπόν, σαν παλιό μέλος της οικογενείας του Romanza που ήμουν (Αξιωματικός Εκδρομών ή Shore Excursion Manager το 1985) να γράψω λίγα λόγια για την μακροχρόνια ζωή του. Ναυπηγήθηκε σαν φορτηγοποστάλι (38-58 επιβάτες ανάλογα με την εποχή) στα ναυπηγεία Blohm & Voss του Αμβούργου το 1938 για λογαριασμό της Hamburg America Line και παραδόθηκε το 1939 με το όνομα Huascaran. Καρφωτό, μονοπρόπελο, είχε αρχικό εκτόπισμα 10.480 grt και μήκος 149 μέτρα. Μπήκε στην γραμμή του νοτίου Ατλαντικού μεταξύ Αμβούργου και των δυτικών ακτών της Νοτίου Αμερικής αλλά πολύ σύντομα ξέσπασε ο Βʼ Παγκόσμιος πόλεμος και επιτάχθηκε από το γερμανικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό για να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν πλωτή βάση επισκευών για τα γερμανικά υποβρύχια (U-boats). Με την λήξη του πολέμου δίδεται σαν πολεμική αποζημίωση στην κυβέρνηση του Καναδά και πωλείται από την Καναδική Επιτροπή Αποζημιώσεων Πολέμου το 1947 στην Canadian Pacific Line. Η CP το μετασκευάζει το 1948 αυξάνοντας την χωρητικότητα σε 775 επιβάτες και νέο μικρότερο εκτόπισμα 9.034 grt, του προσθέτει δεύτερο κατάρτι και το μετονομάζει σε Beaverbrae για την γραμμή St. John's (Newfoundland Καναδά)-Bremerhaven. Τα μεγάλα αμπάρια του πλοίου επέτρεπαν με γρήγορη μετατροπή, την στέγαση επιβατών (κυρίως μεταναστών) σε μαζικούς διαμορφωμένους κοιτώνες στα ταξίδια προς Καναδά, ενώ στην επιστροφή του στην Ευρώπη τα αμπάρια γέμιζαν με εμπορεύματα. Το 1954 πωλείται από την Canadian Pacific στην ιταλική Compagnia Genovese dʼ Armamento S.p.a (Cogedar) και οδηγείται στο Monfalcone της Ιταλίας για να μετατραπεί στο μεταναστευτικό επιβατηγό πλοίο Aurelia. Οι υπερκατασκευές του πλοίου προεκτείνονται πρύμα-πλώρα καταργώντας τα αμπάρια για την κατασκευή καμπινών και αποκτά μία πιο μοντέρνα τσιμινιέρα, καθώς και ένα περίεργο κουτί στην πλώρη που στέγαζε σαλόνι και επιπλέον καμπίνες. Επιπλέον, αποκτά κλιματισμό σε όλους τους χώρους και εξωτερική πισίνα. Το νέο εκτόπισμά του είναι πλέον 10.022 grt και η χωρητικότητά του 1.124 επιβάτες οικονομικής θέσης σε καμπίνες που κυμαινόντουσαν από 2-κλινες με ατομικό WC και ντους μέχρι 8-κλινες με κοινά WC και ντουσιέρες. Η νέα του γραμμή που ξεκινά τον Μάιο του 1955 είναι η μεταφορά μεταναστών από την Γένοβα (αρχικά Τριέστη) για την Αυστραλία και Ν. Ζηλανδία μέσω Σουέζ. Την δεκαετία του 60 αλλάζει μερικώς το δρομολόγιό του κάνοντας κάποια δρομολόγια μεταφοράς φοιτητών από αγγλικά λιμάνια προς Νέα Υόρκη ναυλωμένο από την Council on Student Travel, όπως και κάποια ταξίδια προς Αυστραλία από το Rotterdam. Το 1958 αλλάζει μηχανές και αποκτά τρεις δηζελομηχανές ΜΑΝ 6.500 ίππων με ηλεκτρική μετάδοση στον άξονα που κινούσε το καράβι με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 15 knots (max. 17). Στην νέα αυτή μετασκευή το καράβι προορίζεται πλέον μόνο για κρουαζιέρες και αναβαθμίζονται οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι αποκτώντας χωρητικότητα 500 μόνο επιβατών κρουαζιέρας. Οι κρουαζιέρες του εναλλάσσονται από τα Κανάρια νησιά στην Μεσόγειο, Σκανδιναβία και Βαλτική με εμβόλιμα μερικά υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια προς την Νέα Υόρκη. Το 1970 το καράβι λόγω έλλειψης εμπορικής επιτυχίας βγαίνει προς πώληση και μέσα σε λίγες εβδομάδες αγοράζεται από τον όμιλο Χανδρή (International Cruises S.A). Βαφτίζεται Romanza με ελληνική σημαία και νηολόγιο Πειραιά και μετασκευάζεται στις εγκαταστάσεις του Χανδρή στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο χωρητικότητας 670 περίπου επιβατών με την κατάργηση του επιπλέον σαλονιού στο "κουτί" της πλώρης για την προσθήκη περισσοτέρων καμπινών όπως και την προσθήκη καμπινών στο υψηλότερο κατάστρωμα, το Lido deck. Οι κρουαζιέρες του αφορούν κυρίως 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από την Βενετία στα ελληνικά νησιά, τις ακτές της Δαλματίας και αργότερα και της Τουρκίας με πολλές κρουαζιέρες charter στην δυτική Μεσόγειο εκτός της καλοκαιρινής σαιζόν. Επίσης, ναυλωμένο από την Lloyd Brasileiro το 1977 κάνει κάποιες κρουαζιέρες από το Ρίο Ντε Τζανέϊρο προς λιμάνια της Νοτίου Αμερικής αλλά και στην δυτική Αφρική στην δεκαετία του 80. Το 1979 αλλάζει σε σημαία Παναμά (Armadores Romanza S.A) και τον Ιούλιο του ιδίου έτους κατά την διάρκεια ομίχλης στο Αιγαίο προσαράζει στην Δονούσα των ανατολικών Κυκλάδων. Το 1991 πωλείται από την εταιρία Χανδρή στην Κυπριακή New Ambassador Leisure Cruises και μετονομάζεται σε Romantica για κρουαζιέρες από την Λεμεσό. Στην συνέχεια αλλάζει πλοιοκτησίες και βρίσκεται αρκετές φορές παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα μέχρι το 1997 που αγοράζεται από την επίσης Κυπριακή New Paradise Cruises. Τον Οκτώβριο του 1997 ενώ πλέει με συνολικά 673 επιβάτες και πλήρωμα νότια των ακτών της Κύπρου ξεσπά πυρκαγιά στο μηχανοστάσιο και το φλεγόμενο πλοίο εγκαταλείπεται από τους επιβάτες και το πλήρωμα με την βοήθεια του Princesa Victoria της Louis που έπλεε σε κοντινή απόσταση. Ευτυχώς κανείς από τους επιβάτες και το πλήρωμα δεν έπαθε το παραμικρό, και το πλοίο ρυμουλκείται στην Λεμεσό. Ένα χρόνο αργότερα πωλείται για σκραπ και οδηγείται στην Αλεξάνδρεια για διάλυση μετά από 58 χρόνια υπηρεσίας. Αν δεν είχε εκδηλωθεί η φωτιά στο μηχανοστάσιο μπορεί το καράβι να συνέχιζε την καριέρα του για αρκετό καιρό ακόμα, τουλάχιστον μέχρι την επιβολή των νέων κανονισμών SOLAS το 2010. Να προσθέσω εδώ από την δική μου εμπειρία ζώντας κοντά 9 μήνες πάνω στο καράβι ότι η συντήρησή του τουλάχιστον επί ιδιοκτησίας Χανδρή ήταν υποδειγματική. Το πλοίο εσωτερικά ήταν σε άψογη κατάσταση, με το μπρούντζο και τις ξύλινες κουπαστές του να λάμπουν, με ευχάριστα και μεγάλα σαλόνια και εστιατόριο, σινεμά, ένα εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα με μπαρ στο Lido deck με πανοραμική θέα και ατελείωτες σειρές από ξαπλώστρες. Δεν υπήρχε κρουαζιέρα που να μην ήταν το πλοίο γεμάτο μέχρι τελευταίας καμπίνας. Θυμάμαι ότι ο αρχιλογιστής Τάσος Παγουλάτος του οποίου το γραφείο ήταν δίπλα στο δικό μου, έκανε χρέη ζογκλέρ σε κάθε απόπλου από την Βενετία για να ευχαριστήσει όλους τους επιβάτες και να αντιμετωπίσει τα παράπονα αυτών που δεν ήταν ευχαριστημένοι από την καμπίνα τους. Κλείνοντας να αναφέρω και μία λεπτομέρεια: πάνω από την γέφυρα, στην κόντρα-γέφυρα υπήρχε μία μεγάλη πυξίδα με μπρούντζινη επένδυση από την κατασκευή του πλοίου το 1939 με χαραγμένο τον γερμανικό αετό της Χιτλερικής Γερμανίας με τον αγκυλωτό σταυρό που ποτέ δεν ξηλώθηκε.

Στην αρχή της μεταπολεμικής του καριέρας σαν Beaverbrae
Beaverbrae.jpg

Σαν μεταναστευτικό Aurelia:
img3731.jpg

Σαν το κρουαζιρόπλοιο του Χανδρή Romanza:
ScannedImage-512.jpg
πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ότι απέμεινε από το άτυχο καράβι:

24534.jpg
πηγή shipspotting

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστούμε για την πληρέστατη παρουσίαση Αλέξανδρε!

Κάπου είχε διαβάσει οτι η διάλυση του πλοίου στην Αλεξάνδρεια έγινε με αργούς ρυθμούς. Νομίζω ένα χρόνο μετά την άφιξη του εκεί, είχε διαλυθεί μόνο η καβουρδισμένη υπερκατασκευή...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αψογη δουλεια! Αλεξανδρε Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Ότι απέμεινε από το άτυχο καράβι:
> 
> πηγή shipspotting


Incredible photo QAM and how sad that she ended up in that state what had been a very handsome liner and cruise ship with a varied and interesting career!

Thank you for the detailed career history of one of my favourite Greek ships. 

Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το 1991 πωλείται από την εταιρία Χανδρή στην Κυπριακή New Ambassador Leisure Cruises και μετονομάζεται σε Romantica για κρουαζιέρες από την Λεμεσό. Στην συνέχεια αλλάζει πλοιοκτησίες και βρίσκεται αρκετές φορές παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα μέχρι το 1997 που αγοράζεται από την επίσης Κυπριακή New Paradise Cruises.


Πραγματικά στα χρόνια μετά το Χανδρή, η ιδιοκτησία του πλοίου ήταν κάπως μπερδεμένη. 
Νομίζω πως η New Ambassador Leisure Cruises ήταν θυγατρική της Champion Holdings που ήταν ιδιοκτησίας Σακαλή (όπως το SAPPHIRE SEAS). Όμως έχω την εντύπωση πως το ROMANTICA διαφημιζόταν για κάποια Cypriana.
Μετά τον παροπλισμό, πουλήθηκε στη New Paradise Cruises η οποία πέρασε λίγο πιο μετά στα χέρια της Med Duchess Lines.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Dear friends thank you for your kind comments. I consider Romanza a very unique ship with  personality and although we all contributed to the thread with pictures, plans and comments the long and varied history of the ship was missing from the thread, so I decided to make a little contribution myself as a token to a ship I considered as home.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όπως το θυμάμαι δεμένο στον ντόκο του San Basilio της Βενετίας να παίρνει πετρέλαια μπροστά από το τελωνείο και πίσω του τα καταστήματα τροφοδοσίας πλοίων Ligabue που όλο το πλήρωμα έκανε τις αγορές του σε ηλεκτρονικά είδη.

The way I remember her docked at San Basilio (Venice) in front of the Customs Hall and behind her the Ligabue ship supply stores where the whole crew used to satisfy all their needs in electronic gadgets.

809923.jpg
photo by Tony Garner, shipspotting

----------


## mastrokostas

> μπροστά από το τελωνείο και πίσω του τα καταστήματα τροφοδοσίας πλοίων Ligabue που όλο το πλήρωμα έκανε τις αγορές του σε ηλεκτρονικά είδη.


 
Φίλε μου ,από εκεί είχα πάρει την πρώτη μου έγχρωμη T/V .
Τι μου θύμησες τώρα !να σαι καλά !

----------


## Ellinis

Καλοκαίρι του 1981... άφιξη τoυ ROMANZA στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. 

Δεξιά φαίνεται το κρουαζιερόπλοιο DEUTSCHLAND, η πλώρη του ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ αλλά και του Βρετανικού αντιτορπιλικού SHEFFIELD (ολόκληρη η φωτο του πολεμικού υπάρχει εδώ). Λιγότερο από ένα χρόνο αργότερα το SHEFFIELD θα βυθιζόταν στο πόλεμο των Φώκλαντ και θα γινόταν το πρώτο Βρετανικό πολεμικό που χανόταν μετά το 2ο παγκόσμιο. Περισσότερα εδώ.

romanza 81.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Cogedar Aurelia.jpg




> Thank you so much Henry. What I wanted to check is whether the disco was visible in the deck plans and bingo!. In the 1978 brochure you uploaded it is shown as a Card Room (port side-before the entrance to the Ballroom). In the 1986 brochure it is shown as a disco dance floor. Also, since you mentioned it, in both the 1985 and 86 brochures (at least the Greek one published by the Navigator travel agency-official Chandris passenger department), the Achille Lauro is featured because of the management agreement between the two companies and the Chandris intention to buy the ship. The highjacking of the ship in September 1985 changed the plans.


QAM and Aris, came across this interesting brochure of Romanza during her Aurelia days and expanding further on the forward block of cabins which we established had a disco on the top level, going back even further it seems it was an open deck area with an enclosing screen with slanting windows and a childrens pool in the centre!

Thought you would be interested
Cheers
Henry

----------


## Ellinis

Very interesting indeed Henry. I can see the slanted windows in the photo I had uploaded here.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

It is true Henry, that when the ship was first converted to a liner by Cogedar the box was partially open and later it was closed-in to house the lounge/disco. Also, at the same time the upper structure was not extended towards the stern, something that was done during the second conversion which gave the final shape of the ship as bought by Chandris.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ROMANZA με φόντο τα βουνά της Μαρτινίκα σε μια κρουαζιέρα του 1972.

romanza off martinique 1972.jpg
πηγή

----------


## neven

Something special for TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA: ROMANZA in Dubrovnik

Neven

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Something special for TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA: ROMANZA in Dubrovnik
> 
> Neven


You bring back good memories dear Neven. The two colored pictures must be from the late 80's or early 90's when an inmarsat dome was added. I remember in 1985 without the satelite communication the agony of a blind area in the north Adriatic on Saturday nights when the Radio officer tried to connect me with the Atlas office in Dubrovnik for the excursion buses on the next day, and sometimes it took 2-3 hours to get hold of Atlas. The black and white photo in Gruz could be from the mid 80's.

----------


## neven

ROMANZA has been visiting Dubrovnik since 1971. with the last departure on October 21st 1990. Twenty years ROMANZA was a trademark of Dubrovnik's cruising tourism.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ROMANZA σε φωτογραφία του 1978. Κρίνοντας από τη Γαλλική σημαία στον ιστό, θα πρέπει να είναι σε Γαλλικό λιμάνι.

romanza 1.jpg
πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το ROMANZA σε φωτογραφία του 1978. Κρίνοντας από τη Γαλλική σημαία στον ιστό, θα πρέπει να είναι σε Γαλλικό λιμάνι.
> 
> romanza 1.jpg
> πηγή


Πιθανόν να είναι στην Κορσική ¶ρη.

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν το ήξερα οτι πέρναγε και από την Κορσική...

Και άλλη μια φωτογραφία, αυτή τη φορά σε πιο γνώριμα λημέρια, στον  Πειραιά του 1972. 
Αλιευμένη από το flickr.

romanza 72.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are some photos taken in 1986/1989 during my 2 unforgettable cruises on her

She was a beauty from any angle!

Henry.

scan0169.jpgscan0168.jpgscan0171.jpgscan0170.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Here are some photos taken in 1986/1989 during my 2 unforgettable cruises on her
> 
> She was a beauty from any angle!
> 
> Henry.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125097Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125098Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125099Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125096


Great photos!!! Thanks a lot Henry!!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Δεν το ήξερα οτι πέρναγε και από την Κορσική...
> 
> Και άλλη μια φωτογραφία, αυτή τη φορά σε πιο γνώριμα λημέρια, στον Πειραιά του 1972. 
> Αλιευμένη από το flickr.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125060


Κάθε χρόνο, την άνοιξη και προς τα τέλη της σαιζόν, έκανε κάποιες κρουαζιέρες ναυλωμένο από τουριστικούς πράκτορες ή εταιρίες σαν ανταμοιβή για τις πωλήσεις των συνεργατών ή προσωπικού (incentive cruises). Οι συνηθισμένοι προορισμοί ήταν η δυτική Μεσόγειος και η βόρεια Αφρική. Το 1985 που ήμουν πάνω στο καράβι είχαμε πάει στην Κορσική, Μενόρκα, Τυνησία, Κάλιαρι, Συρακούσες, Κάπρι, Μεσίνα, Τζένοβα, πολλά λιμάνια της τότε Γιουγκοσλαβίας, κλπ.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Great photo of Romanza by Chris Howell on Shipspotting taken in South Africa. I think she spent one winter season there during her early career with Chandris, must have been late 70's but cannot remember the exact date. I do remember that she called at Gibraltar on her positioning voyage and I went on board, I think I still have a copy of her daily programme

Henry.

1762844.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Romantica    της Paradise Crouises στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1997

_Romantica Piraeus 1997.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο γιατι το πλοιο λιγους μηνες μετα καηκε

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _To  Romantica    της Paradise Crouises στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1997 _ Romantica Piraeus 1997.jpg


  Great photo George of this classic ship in her last livery, one of my favourite Greek ships of all time !!  Thanks so much Henry.

----------


## BOBKING

ου ,ου  ρίξτε  μια  μάτια  εδώ  έμενα   πάντως  με  άφησε  άφωνο *Romanza 1985 (Part 1) και  επίσης**Romanza 1985 (Part 2)**άλλα και Romanza 1985 (Part 1)*

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> ου ,ου  ρίξτε  μια  μάτια  εδώ  έμενα   πάντως  με  άφησε  άφωνο *Romanza 1985 (Part 1) και  επίσης**Romanza 1985 (Part 2)**άλλα και Romanza 1985 (Part 1)*


Thanks for posting these excellent videos of the Romanza. It certainly brings back very good memories of my two cruises on her in 1986 and 1989 they were among the best cruises I have ever done! She was a happy ship with great atmosphere and ambience in the best Chandris tradition....absolutely great and never to be repeated now even with the most modern megaships!

Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Thanks for posting these excellent videos of the Romanza. It certainly brings back very good memories of my two cruises on her in 1986 and 1989 they were among the best cruises I have ever done! She was a happy ship with great atmosphere and ambience in the best Chandris tradition....absolutely great and never to be repeated now even with the most modern megaships!
> 
> Henry.


 If you only knew Henry how much I miss the time I spent on board Romanza from March to November 1985. All the crew and staff were very friendly and as Shore Excursion Manager I had unforgettable moments with friends visiting among others ports in the western Mediterranean and the coast of north Africa. Yes she was a happy ship.

----------


## Ellinis

Τρεις φωτογραφίες του ΡΟΜΑΝΤΖΑ όταν προσέκρουσε στις 18-10-79 στη Δονούσα, που τις εντόπισε εδώ ο φίλος GIANHSMANJOURES. Φτηνά την γλύτωσε το καράβι!  :Ambivalence:  
Romanza Rock 0001.jpgRomanza rock contact 001.jpg Romanza Rock 0002.jpg 

Και ένα σχετικό αρθράκι από τη "Μακεδονία"
Untitled.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Τρεις φωτογραφίες του ΡΟΜΑΝΤΖΑ όταν προσέκρουσε στις 18-10-79 στη Δονούσα, που τις εντόπισε εδώ ο φίλος GIANHSMANJOURES. Φτηνά την γλύτωσε το καράβι!  
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175339Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175337 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175338 
> 
> Και ένα σχετικό αρθράκι από τη "Μακεδονία"
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175336


Aris this is very interesting did'nt realise she had an accident in 1979 !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Τρεις φωτογραφίες του ΡΟΜΑΝΤΖΑ όταν προσέκρουσε στις 18-10-79 στη Δονούσα, που τις εντόπισε εδώ ο φίλος GIANHSMANJOURES. Φτηνά την γλύτωσε το καράβι!  
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175339Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175337 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175338 
> 
> Και ένα σχετικό αρθράκι από τη "Μακεδονία"
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175336


 _Οταν ριχνει παραγαδι παντα βγαζει  απιθανη  "ψαρια"  ο φιλος GIANNHSMANGJOYRIS!!! _  :Smug: _
 Εξαιρετικο φωτογραφικο ντοκουμεντο!!!
_

----------


## tripontikas

Μεγαλωσα με την αισθηση οτι ο Χανδρης ειναι μερος απο την οικογενεια μου η' και αντιστροφως . Ο πατερας μου εν ζωη ακομη , απο το ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ των ΕΛΜΕΣ την ανοιξη του 1961 βρεθηκε στο ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ και τον ΧΑΝΔΡΗ . Ναυτης και αργοτερα υπολοστρομος .Αποχωρησε απο την εταιρεια και το ΡΑΔΙΟΖΑ προς το τελος του 1978 στο οποιο μπαρκαρε ως ανθυποπλοιαρχος πλεον αφου ειχε παρει του πρακτικου .
Εφυγε για να βελτιωσει την υπηρεσια του σε ποντοπορα , χωρις ποτε να διακοψει τις επαφες του με την εταιρεια και τους συναδελους του στο ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ απο το 1961 Αρχικαπετανιους της εταιρειας , καπτα ΚΩΣΤΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ και κυριως τον καπτα ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟ . Στο παιδικο μου μυαλο το καπταΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ ηταν κατι σαν μια λεξη . 
Στο αγαπημενο μας RΟΜΑΝΖΑ ηταν στις 20/1/1971 ναυτολογιο στη ΓΕΝΟΥΑ (γραφει το εντυπο με την υπηρεσια του , αρα απο εκει θα το εφεραν στο Αμπελακι) και μετα συνεχως απο το 1972 εως και 1975 .
Αυτα σαν εισαγωγη για οτι στην συνεχεια γραψω απο την δικη μου εμπειρια στο ROMANZA .Mαθητης τελειωνοντας την τεταρτη γυμνασιου το 1974 μπαρκαρισα ως ''επικουρος''οπως συνηθιζοταν τοτε . Απο το ναυτικο γυμνασιο Χιου ηρθαν παιδια ''τζοβενα''και εμεις απο Πειραια επικουροι.Αυτο εγινε και σε επομενες χρονιες .

----------


## tripontikas

Καλοκαιρι 1974 βρεθηκα στο ROMANZA φευγοντας απο Πειραια ( η'' σαν να θυμαμαι φυγαμαι απο Αμπελακι ) και ναυτολογηθηκα στην Βενετια με διαβατηριο .
(Ισως δεν προλαβαινα , ισως λογω ηλικιας -16 χρονων - δεν εβγαλα ναυτ.φυλλαδιο) .
Ολα καλα μεν αλλα εδω θυμαμαι παντα τον ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑ . 
<Πρωτο ταξειδι ετυχε ναυλος για τον νοτο 
δυσκολες βαρδιες κακος υπνος και μαλαρια >.
αλλα που τελικα δεν ηταν καθολου ασχημα .
 Ειμασταν Κωνσταντινουπολη ,και διαδιδεται πως εγινε πραξηκοπημα στην Κυπρο και οτι ο Μακαριος ειναι νεκρος .   ΠΟΛΕΜΟΣ ???
Οι επιβατες μας , ειχαν σκορπισει στη Πολη . Δεν ξερω με ποιο τροπο καταφεραν και γυρισε ολος ο κοσμος μεσα στο καραβι (μια που το κινητο , ηταν αγνωστο τοτε).
Μεσημερι και εως το βραδυ που σαλπαραμε ,ολοι μεσα χωρις να ξερουμε τι γινεται .
Το επομενο πρωι στην πορεια για Κουσαντασι , ηλιολουστη μερα , καπου ψηλα στο Β.Αιγαιο και τα μεγαφωνα του ROMANZA ανακοινωνουν .

--Η κατασταση ειναι λιγο δυσκολη με την Τουρκια , δεν παμε Κουσαντασι αλλα στο επομενο λιμανι την Ροδο .
Καμια αντιδραση απο τους επιβατες . Μετα μιση ωρα ξανα ανακοινωση .
--Επειδη η κατασταση με την Τουρκια ειναι αρκετα δυσκολη , δεν παμε ουτε Ροδο,(που ειναι κοντα στην Τουρκια ) , αλλα θα παμε Μυκονο εκτος προγραμματος για ασφαλεια .Επιφωνηματα χαρας οι επιβατες , Μυκονος ειναι αυτη .Μετα απο καμια ωρα ξανα ανακοινωση .
--Επειδη η κατασταση με Τουρκια ειναι αρκετα επικινδυνη φευγουμε για Βενετια .Επιφωνηματα απογοητευσης απο τον κοσμο .Υπηρχε κινδυνος επιταξης του πλοιου ειπαν .Οποιος επιβατης θελει διακοπτει την κρουαζιερα , αποζημειωνεται η'' μας ακολουθει σε νεα κρουαζιερα εκτος Ελλαδος .
Στη Βενετια ρωτουσαμε Ιταλους τι συμβαινει , ανυπαρκτη η πληροφορηση .Μαζευομασταν στην πρυμη και το ραδιο αρβυλα εδινε και επερνε .Ενας ελεγε μας ερηξαν 4 αεροπλανα ο αλλος ελεγε  5 κτυπησαμε εμεις . Που το ακουσες ? Στην ''Ντοιτσε Βελε'' ελεγαν οι πιο εξυπνακηδες . Καποιος αλλος ελεγε απο ''Μοσχα'' .
Ξεκινησαμε νεο δρομολογιο , που αν θυμαμαι σωστα πηγαιναμε Βενετια ,Σπλιτ , Ντουμπροβνικ Συρακουσσες , Παλερμο , Μαλτα και Σφαξ .
Οι συγγενεις μου να με κλαινε , τι επαθε αυτο το παιδι . Μαζι ηταν και ξαδελφος μου , τριτος μηχανικος , αλλα αυτος εθεωρειτο μεγαλος . Ηταν 28 χρονων .
Εμεις βεβαια τα περνουσαμε μια χαρα . Γνωρισαμε και αλλα μερη .Τα προβληματα ηταν στην πατριδα .
Ωστοσο ο καιρος περνουσε , ανοιγαν τα σχολεια και εμεις oi μαθητες , ημασταν ακομη στο ''ROMANZA'' . Τελικα παρθηκε η αποφαση να γυρισουμε προς Ελλαδα , κατεβηκαμε απο τις Δαλματικες , δειλα δειλα στην Κερκυρα και αφου δεν υπηρξε καποιο προβλημα , φτασαμε Πειραια .Εκει βεβαια ξεμπαρκαραμε ολη η ''πιτσιρικαρια ''. Ισα που προλαβαμε την εναρξη της σχολικης χρονιας , δεν θυμαμαι αν πηραμε καμια απουσια .Πιθανον να μην προλαβαν τα παιδια απο την Χιο , που ηταν στο Ναυτικο Γυμνασιο του νησιου και ειχαν να κανουν , πιο πολυ δρομο απο εμας τους Πειραιωτες .
Μου εμεινε σαν καημος που δεν πηγα στο επομενο λιμανι την Αλεξανδρεια . Δεν ετυχε και τις επομενες χρονιες .

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστούμε θερμά για την πολύ όμορφη περιγραφή! 
Να παραθέσω δυο εικόνες από μπροσούρα με το πλοίο στη Βενετία, από την πρώτη του χρονιά με τα χρώματα του Χανδρή.

romanza1.jpgromanza.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

1 . Πριν περιπου 20 χρονια , ( 1995 ) λιγο πριν το τελος του , το βρισκω στην Ροδο με την νεα ονομασια και ιδιοκτησια .Ταυτοχρονα ειναι και 20 χρονια μετα το δικο μου μπαρκο (1974 και 75).

020.jpg014.jpg

2 . Φωτο πιατου της GOGEDAR LINE με το σινιαλο της

IMG_20170405_090451.jpgIMG_20170405_090725.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο επιβλητικές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου (και σε μεγάλες αναλύσεις) από τον Σεπτέμβριο του _1986_, σε άφιξη του στο λιμάνι της Λεμεσσού, _1,_ _2._ Στην πρώτη διακρίνεται και το ρυμουλκό _OTHELLO_ (IMO 6613433).

Το _ROMANZA_ αποτελεί για μένα μία μακρινή, παιδική και ευχάριστη ανάμνηση, από την δεκαετία '70 όταν και δούλευε θείος μου (αδελφός της μητέρας μου) στην δεσπέντζα του πλοίου, και συχνά πυκνά μας έφερνε πεσκέσια διάφορα καλούδια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> στην δεσπέντζα του πλοίου, και συχνά πυκνά μας έφερνε πεσκέσια διάφορα καλούδια.


M' αρέσει να διαβάζω εδώ ναυτικές λέξεις.Δεσπέντζα ή ρεσπέντζα από το αγγλικό dispenser σημαίνει τη μικρή κουζίνα.Υπάρχει κ ειδικότητα στα επιβατηγά, ο ρεσπεντζέρος ενώ στα φορτηγά κ τα γκαζάδικα ασχολείται με αυτήν το καμαρωτάκι. :Smile New:

----------


## esperos

> M' αρέσει να διαβάζω εδώ ναυτικές λέξεις.Δεσπέντζα ή ρεσπέντζα από το αγγλικό dispenser σημαίνει τη μικρή κουζίνα.Υπάρχει κ ειδικότητα στα επιβατηγά, ο ρεσπεντζέρος ενώ στα φορτηγά κ τα γκαζάδικα ασχολείται με αυτήν το καμαρωτάκι.


Μάλλον από το Ιταλικό dispensa.

----------


## esperos

Ως  ROMANTICA  άφιξη στον Πειραιά.

SLIDESMALL650.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

Θυμηθηκα μια ιστοριουλα με την ρεσπεντζα (Το''δεσπεντζα" δεν το εχω ξανακουσει και εχω μικρη επιφυλαξη μηπως ημουν στο ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ τοτε ) .
Με ειχαν βαλει βοηθο μπαρμαν , ασχετος και μαθητης στο εξαταξιο γυμνασιο .Ο μπαρμαν ενας πολυ ομορφος ανδρας , με ασπρα μαλια , ισως 60χρονος και παππους . Παππους ηταν και το παρατσουκλι που του ειχαν κολησει οι συναδελφοι .Ηταν σαν γοης του κινηματογραφου και για αυτον , οχι για εμενα , ερχονταν διαφορες τουριστριες και δεν ξεκολουσαν απο την ''μπαρα'' .Αυτος ομως ηταν κυριος και κοιτουσε την δουλεια του. Εγω τις χαζευα και σε καποιες περιπτωσεις , ελεγα πως ειμαι μεγαλυτερος στην ηλικια , για να μην με αγνοουν .
Δουλεια μου ηταν και ολες οι αγγαριες του μπαρ .Ανεβαζα απο καποια αποθηκη στη ρεσπεντζα κιβωτια μπυρες , κοκα κολα , ποτα κλπ . Ημουν παντα μονος σε αυτα . (το μπαρ ψηλα , η αποθηκη χαμηλα και με σκαλες η μεταφορα) .
Απο την αλλη η ρεσπεντζα ηταν κανονικη επιστασια και ειχε καποια παιδια σαν εμενα για κουβαλημα . Σε καποια φαση που ανεβοκατεβαινα φορτωμενος  , ο προισταμενος της ρεσπεντζας ειχε ξεμεινει απο βοηθους , μου φωναζε οπως περνουσα .

Ε , εσυ ελα εδω . 

Εγω καταλαβαινα οτι ηθελε να με βαλει σε κουβαλημα της ρεσπεντζας , ενω ειχα τα δικα μου . Περασα απο κοντα του πανω κατω δυο τρεις φορες φορτωμενος και εκανα πως δεν ακουω . Φαινεται καποιος του ειπε οτι ειμαι γυιος του Γιαννη του υπολοστρωμου  . Με τον πατερα μου ησαν σχεδον συνομηλικοι , συναδελφοι και μαλλον φιλοι . Αυτος λοιπον δεν καταλαβαινε οτι εγω κανω πως δεν ακουω , αλλα οτι ειμαι χαζουλης και την τελευταια φορα που δεν του εδινα σημασια , μου φωναζει αγανακτiσμενος. 
   Ρε εσυ εισαι γυιος του Γιαννη ? Ρε , ο πατερας σου πιανει πουλια στον αερα και εσυ κοιμασαι ολορθος ?
Αυτο θυμηθηκα με την περιφημη ρεσπεντζα γυρω στα 1975 - 1977 . 
Ευχομαι να ειναι ακομη στη ζωη και ο ρεσπεντζερος , οπως ειναι και ο πατερας μου. Oποτε μπορω τον παω στο λιμανι απο την πλευρα της Δραπετσωνας , ωστε να βλεπουμε τα τουριστικα απεναντι . Οταν βλεπει καραβι της Celebrity  οπως εχω ξαναγραψει λεει , '' Α  αυτο ειναι πολυ μεγαλο , θα πηγαινει στην Αυστραλια ειναι του Τονυ , οχι του Μιμη '' .

(Δεν αποκλειεται να ηταν ο θειος του φιλου μας Espresso Venezia ο ρεσπεντζερος . Δεν θυμαμαι αλλα στοιχεια παρα περιπου 45αρης στην ηλικια , μελαχροινος , ισως αραιομενα μαλια , με την χαρακτηριστικη στολη του προισταμενου ρεσπεντζας) .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μάλλον από το Ιταλικό dispensa.


Προφανώς ίδια ρίζα :Fat: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ευχομαι να ειναι ακομη στη ζωη και ο ρεσπεντζερος , οπως ειναι και ο πατερας μου..........
> 
> (Δεν αποκλειεται να ηταν ο θειος του φιλου μας Espresso Venezia ο ρεσπεντζερος . Δεν θυμαμαι αλλα στοιχεια παρα περιπου 45αρης στην ηλικια , μελαχροινος , ισως αραιομενα μαλια , με την χαρακτηριστικη στολη του προισταμενου ρεσπεντζας) .


Το όνομα του θείου μου ήταν Δημήτρης Βάρλας (δεν είναι πιά εν ζωή) αλλά όλοι τον αποκαλούσανε _Τζίμη_. Ήταν "φάτσα" στα κρουαζιερόπλοια για χρόνια και αγαπητός άνθρωπος σε πολύ κόσμο στο λιμάνι. Πολύ πιθανόν φίλε μου αν ρωτήσεις τον πατέρα σου να τον θυμάται.

Ό ίδιος το 1979 δούλευε στο _ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ_ της MSL πάλι στην ρεσπέντζα, και αυτός ήταν που με πρωτοπήρε στο καράβι όπου και δούλεψα ως επίκουρος μία καλοκαιρινή σεζόν και επί ένα εικοσαήμερο στις γιορτές των Χριστουγέννων - Πρωτοχρονιάς (1979-1980).

----------


## tripontikas

Θεωρω απιθανο να θυμηθει μια που γενικα εχει χασει πολυ στο μυαλο,αλλα θα τον ρωτησω.Και σε εμενα κατι λεει το Τζιμης .Ισως κατι θυμηθω εγω .

----------

